# Woman crippled by Cybex exercise machine wins $66M



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Woman crippled by Cybex exercise machine wins $66M By Donna Goodison A New York woman rendered a quadriplegic after a Cybex weight machine crushed her vertebra won a $66 million jury verdict that threatens to bankrupt the Medway company. Cybex International Inc. said it???s responsible for $49.5 million of the judgment in favor of Natalie [...]

*Read More...*


----------

